# I need to buy a new camera for work



## robertwsimpson (Sep 17, 2009)

I won't be using it, but the budget is ~$250-$300.  I got one of those fake DSLRs (the ones that look a little like an SLR, but you can't change lenses)  for one of our stores, and the guy loves it.  It needs to take good quality pictures of cars for the web.  It would be a plus if it captured video too.  Any suggestions?

Here is a sample of one of our inventory pages.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 17, 2009)

Too bad the budget isn't $450, I'd sell you my D60 kit. 

Not sure on the point and shoot styles anymore unfortunately.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 17, 2009)

lol I wouldnt buy this guy a D60.  he'd tear it apart.  I should also mention that durability might need to be a factor, since it gets used every day...


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 17, 2009)

honestly, Any P&S with a Mega pixel of about 6MP + will do...
but the only SLR with Video cost upwards of £500 (eh... $650?)


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 17, 2009)

this is the one that we already have


it's a little more expensive than I was thinking... I'm just asking if you guys know of any good deals out there... I know that any p&s will do.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 17, 2009)

i really like that jeep SRT8 on your site...

it doesnt look like you need anything in the 10mp range, so im sure you can slip by for much less than that lumix.

wish i was more helpful with a specific model.


----------



## icassell (Sep 17, 2009)

I will say that that Lumix is a great camera.  I bought one for my kids when we went to Alaska in June and they got some outstanding stills and video.


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Sep 18, 2009)

Im not sure if this camera will do it but have you checked the P90?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

I love that the lumix takes 720P video.  we actually use that for some customers who call in from out of area on a car and want to see a "walk around."  

and yeah, I picked the SRT8, because I started salivating when I saw it on the lot this week.

I will check out the P90! thanks!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

hm, looks like the p90 is more expensive than the lumix, and I have been very pleased with the lumix for what we need.  thanks for the suggestion though!


----------

